
Ask HN: Can a marketer become a tech entrepreneur and start a startup? - halninethousand
I am basically a digital marketer, age 27 currently employed. I self-taught myself HTML, CSS and Javascript using websites like Codecademy and freecodecamp and books like Eloquent Javascript.
======
nibs
Yes. Most businesses (start-ups might not be a good example) are primarily
bottle-necked in their development by a lack of sales ability. If you know
what the customers want really well and the existing solution to that problem
does not address it as well as your skills applied to programming could, then
it could work in theory. Depending on the price point, sales skills may be
more important than marketing, but for most B2B SaaS applications it may work.

~~~
halninethousand
One thing I don't understand, why startups are not a good example?

~~~
nibs
Start-ups may still fall into this category, I guess my assumption was a lot
of start-ups are commercializing hard technology and so the bottleneck is more
do you have the right IP portfolio and legwork done to commercialize
successfully and not get crushed.

